# eBay - Can you believe this guy????



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...6001&item=300450250212&viewitem=#ht_500wt_977

Any old school stock car guys wanna chime in?


----------



## intimidatorjr33 (Feb 26, 2004)

Isn't the greatest speller.. Car could be a real deal, but no real photos of documentation linking it to purolator.. Could be a diamond in the rough..


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

122,000 miles?

That's a whole lotta pace car laps


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Doesn't look like any race car I ever saw, outside of the paint job.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Well it's certainly not a replica of any stock car, other than cosmetics. But it is possibly a pace car. It'd have to be proven, but... you don't put 122K on car with that paint job and keep it a secret. There have to be people out there who've seen this car and know about it. And some photos of it pacing would help. 

Beyond verification, that'd still be a bear of a restoration!

Pretty interesting in any case!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I don't think race cars come with A/C.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*What a joke*



1976Cordoba said:


> Doesn't look like any race car I ever saw, outside of the paint job.





hefer said:


> I don't think race cars come with A/C.


Bingo.

This thing has never seen a race track, unless Pearson was Caddilacing in a bench seat. The odometer, cigarette lighter, 302/auto, hood springs, door panels, heck even the fact that the doors open, are all give always that this was a street legal replica. Looks like it was a really good one at one time, maybe even a show car for Purolator at events, but this is no race car.

Does the title say "Wood Brothers" on it?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

" I don't think race cars come with A/C." I was going to say the same thing! But it does say it was a pace car! Did pace cars have air con???? Maybe?
But now I've said that I still don't believe the story the guy is putting out there!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It's a mighty 2bbl 302 ... more-n-likely a bone stock wheezing turd in a snaggle of an engine compartment that even Harry High School wouldnt claim...complete with updated go fast JC Whitney colored hose wraps and one Cal Custom after market plug wire separater......niiiiiice!

Pace car at what...soap box and shopping cart derbys?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know, Bill. Check out that engine bay shot, third pic. At the top I see it has an aluminum ladder frame. Oh, wait. Never mind. That's an aluminum ladder. 

Pretty handy, though.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*"The car has never been tampered with".....*

Apparently not.

*VIN:* I don't know him. 
*Mileage:* 122,000 miles (excluding wrecker transport).
*Warranty: * No warrants exist for this vehicle. 
*Title:* Sir or Madam until I know you better. 
*Condition:* No, just want to sell it outright. 
*For sale by:* The Sugar Maple on the side of my garage.

Features 
*Body type:* Coop (most likely chicken). 
*Engine: * That would be sweet. 
*Exterior color:* Define _color_. 
*Transmission:* At Some Point. 
*Fuel type:* How should I know? Depends on your tow vehicle. 
*Interior color:* Ever see a raccoon nest? 

:lol:


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

It would be the first ever known 73 302 2bbl that could pace at 100 mph with the AC on !!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hard to research sicne there aren't any websites dedicated to NASCAR pace cars; mostly Indy pace cars.

Very doubtful it was a pace car as pace cars weren't marked with specific sponsor logos or driver numbering like that. If anything it would have lettering designating the actual race it paced. Purolator did sponsor some big Winston Cup races back in the 70's but again the pace cars wouldn't be dedicated to one driver/team. It most likely started out as an old promotional car that would be sitting out in a concession area or somewhere outside the track in a booth to promote Purolator and then someone later personalized it with the aftermarket junk under the hood. Considering he has box fulls of promo items it's a good possibility. This was also a popular thing to do back then and many street cars could be done up with lettering kits to resemble race cars. Local dealers may have even offered them.

Bottom line unless he has documentation to back up the claim there is no credibility to lend to the value.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
If my memory serves me, *Purolator* had 2 of those "Parade/Show" cars back then, along with *Winston* & *Union 76*. They were driven by people in the "racing divisions" of those companies, and sometimes used for "pre race" parade laps. They were not used as "pace cars", unless it was at a "local" track. I called a friend of mine at the Nascar archives here in Daytona and he remembers them also. When he gets a chance, he told me he would look for pre race pics of them for me. Not sure when I'll get the pics, but when I do, I'll post them.

Larry


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Camel sponsored IMSA sports car racing back in the day - Camel GT. They had an obsolete March 82G done up in Camel colors that would park at the paddock entrance or some other high visability spot. It was an ex-real race car - just over the hill. They didn't add A/C...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It not a weel wace cah!!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Honestly?...*

"Real" show/pace car or not ... it's a definitive example of what could best be described as _"A Pile"_. This fella would have been well advised to accept the high offer and walk... no make that *RUN* away. Letting go of the idea that this car somehow is worth pouring a bunch of dough into is hard, but sometimes... ya just might be better off pushing the old girl into a shallow hole, cut the roof off, and plant some Hollyhocks.


----------

